# [Brisbane]Sex pest brush turkeys targeting chickens, say scientists



## Australis (Feb 19, 2009)

*Sex pest brush turkeys targeting chickens, say scientists*

February 17, 2009 09:30am



> *AMOROUS brush turkeys are raping chickens as their numbers rise in Brisbane and they look for a mate, a leading Queensland biologist says.*
> Griffith University Associate Prof Darryl Jones said the once-rare native brush turkey could go the way of the ibis and become a permanent fixture of the suburban environment.
> 
> But their increase in numbers might be bad news for other birds, Prof Jones, as they risked being attacked by the amorous turkeys.
> ...



http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25066433-5013016,00.html


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 19, 2009)

*turkey ???????*

gobble-gobble-gobble........


----------



## Kersten (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol this looks familiar, I think I got it in an email the other night with the title "Turkey's feel like chicken tonight" :lol:


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 19, 2009)

*mmmmm*

Q.How does a chicken feel ?????????????????????????


----------



## Australis (Feb 19, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> Q.How does a chicken feel ?????????????????????????



You'll have to ask a bush turkey. :shock:


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 19, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> Q.How does a chicken feel ?????????????????????????



Sore....


----------



## -Peter (Feb 19, 2009)

Keep your domestic chickens in the yard and you wont have any problems.


----------



## ducati (Dec 18, 2010)

*can turkeys breed with chickens?*

My friends chickens are being raped by turkeys and shes wondering if this will result in offspring? iv'e never heard of turkey hybrids but it does seem plauseable.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 18, 2010)

lol if she gets any offspring let me know i wouldn't mind a chicken x brush turkey


----------



## Ginsleftleg (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm. I can see a Kentucky Fried Hibrid bird store opening soon. Or even a Red Hibrid bird Store opening.


----------

